# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Исторические факты.....

## Irina

*Исторические факты.....
*
* В Древнем Вавилоне доктору, который был виновен в гибели пациента отрубали обе руки. Неплохо было бы сейчас ввести такую практику…

* Древние кельты в бою были ужасны — они не одевали никакой одежды и красились в синий цвет. Зрелище толпы голых синих воинов само по себе приводило противника в ужас, о чем написал даже Юлий Цезарь. В дополнение ко всему они покрывали волосы красной глиной и покрывали себя татуировками.

* Бритты раньше как-то не заморачивались этичностью эвтаназии. Неизлечимо больных просто сбрасывали со скалы.

* Персидская армия в древности представляла собой страшную силу. Особенно для спасенных ею городов, которым приходилось ее кормить. Персидский правитель Ксеркс предпочитал обедать вместе со всеми 15 тысячами солдат и свитой. Чтобы накормить такую ораву, городу требовалось потратить около 100 миллионов современных долларов. Эта сумма включала в себя золотые и серебряные кубки и миски, из которых «защитники» предпочитали кушать и пить, а также большой шатер для Ксеркса. Когда армия двигалась дальше, все это золото и серебро они забирали с собой

* Первую “заморозку” для ран придумал гладиатор Гален из Пергамума (Galen of Pergamum).Для облегчения болезненных ощущений от работы с мечом и нанесенных легких ран он придумал наносить смесь оливковое масло, воск и розовые лепестки. Смесь быстро испарялась, давая ощущение прохлады. Гален назвал ее кератум хумидум (ceratum humidum). Сейчас такие смеси называют «кольдкрем» («охлаждающий крем»)

* В 16 веке в Китае самым распространенным способом самоубийства было съесть фунт соли

* Козел отпущения, или мальчик для битья — вполне реальная должность. Так называли ребенка, который сидел за королевским отпрыском на уроках. Если принц давал неверный ответ, за него наказывали именно этого мальчика

* Средневековое пиво было значительно погуще нынешнего. Консистенцией оно больше напоминало овсяный кисель, варили его таким, чтобы оно не портилось. Благодаря использованию хмеля в качестве консерванта позднее пиво стало пожиже.

* Вилки, как столовые приборы могли бы получить распространение в Европе значительно раньше, если бы не были запрещены духовенством с формулировкой «Пищу, данную Богом, надо есть средствами, данными Богом», то есть пальцами

* Моряки в старинные времена старались иметь во рту хотя бы один золотой зуб. Для чего, как вы думаете? На черный день, чтобы было на что похоронить тело вдали от дома

* В древние времена считалось, что определенные цвета могут отпугивать злых духов от детей. Голубой цвет ассоциировался с добрыми небесными духами, поэтому мальчики носили одежду синих оттенков. Девочки тогда не имели такой ценности, поэтому одевались в черное или серое платье. Только в средние века с девочками стал ассоциироваться розовый цвет

* Средневековый стиральный порошок делался из древесной золы и мочи

* В 18 веке стильные европейские женщины сбривали себе брови и вместо их наклеивали искусственные, сделанные из мышиного меха

* Шотландские волынки изначально делались из овечьего желудка

* Трубочистам было положено мыться три раза в год — весной, осенью и на Рождество. Все остальное время они ходили покрытые сажей

* Всем известно, что древние египтяне мумифицировали людей. Но не только – священных животных – — кошек, крокодилов, птиц, некоторых рыб и жуков скарабеев так же ждало бессмертие. Нынче мы мумифицируем рыбку практически по рецептам древних египтян, только в бинты не заворачиваем )

* В Вашингтоне в одной из тюрем на протяжении восьми лет отбывала наказание… собака за попытку укуса 

* В 18 веке за ношение шотландки или игру на волынке в Британии полагалась смертная казнь

* До появления губной помады женщины пользовались кошенилью — пастой, сделанной из толченых жучков. Сейчас ее пьет весь мир, так как она входит в состав Кока-колы.

* В британских школах раньше было два калибра розг — поменьше для детей младше 15 лет и более палкообразные для недорослей постарше

* В демократичной Британии в свое время для наказания ворчливых жен существовало наказание. На их голову одевали металлическую клетку с шипастой пластиной, которая впивалась в язык, если виновная пыталась говорить

* Пираты были застрахованы  У капитана Генри Моргана моряк, который потерял обе ноги, получал 1500 монет (испанских талеров) или 15 слуг. В случае потери обеих рук компенсация составляла 1800 монет или 18 слуг. Если же в бою моряк терял глаз или палец, ему полагалось 100 монет или один слуга. Интересно, что по «временной» нетрудоспособности человек получал такую же компенсацию, как и за действительную утрату органов

* Историки считают, что на Кокосовом острове (Cocos Island, изображен на фото в заголовке), находящемся в 300 милях к югу от Коста Рики, спрятаны пиратские сокровища стоимостью до двух миллиардов современных долларов. На этом острове была, если можно так выразиться, пиратская «малина».

* Древний язык Банту и производные от него считаются довольно сложными. Как и в большинстве других языков, все предметы в нем имеют «пол», и полов этих не два, а 10−15. В зависимости от пола и места расположения слова в предложении изменяется написание слова. В английском (и через него в русском) языке существуют заимствованные из Банту слова, такие как банджо (banjo), сафари (safari), самба (samba), зомби (zombie) и другие

* Римский император Гай Цезарь имел прозвище «сапожки», потому что в свое время воспитывался в казармах и его ребенком часто одевали в военную форму. Эта кличка прилипла к нему на всю жизнь, трансформировавшись в латинское «Калигула».

* В отличие от распространенного мнения, Кама Сутра является не просто справочником сексуальных позиций с картинками. В нее входят четыре главы про любовь, две главы о том, как обращаться с женой, пять глав о том, как найти себе жену, шесть глав о соблазнении чужих жен, шесть глав о любовницах и две главы о том, как привлекать людей

* Календарь Майя начинается 13 августа 3114 года до н.э и заканчивается 21 декабря 2012 года (то есть через 3 года). Из-за этого немало людей считают этот день концом света — дескать, зачем дальше считать? Поживем-увидим…

* Мыслитель эпохи Ренессанса Петрарка был достойным представителем своего времени — он писал стихи и поэмы, а также был изобретателем скалолазания в современное время. В одном из своих рассказов он в красках описал свое восхождение на гору Mont Ventoux

* В 1409 году католики имели сразу четырех пап. Французская и про-итальянская клика выдвинула на трон только одного папу Александра V, но два существующих папы (Грегори XII и Бенедикт III) в последний момент отказались участвовать в выборах, что привело к тому, что все трое формально были руководителями церкви. Такая ситуация продолжалась до 1417 года, когда консилиум выдвинул нового папу, Мартина V. До того момента, когда трое существующих руководителя сложили полномочия, фактически церковью руководили четыре папы.

* Васко да Гама , возвращаясь из Индии, загрузил свои корабли пряностями, а особенно черным перцем. Выручка экспедиции составила более 6000%. После этого два десятилетия основным товаром (95, перевозимым из Индии в Португалию, был черный перец. Если смотреть шире, то экспедиция по поиску морского пути в Индию была задумана именно для возможности морской транспортировки черного перца!

* Во времена эпидемий в Европе пиво было безопаснее, чем воду — ферментация уничтожала бактерии, вызывающие холеру и дизентерию

* Знаменитый пират Джон Тайлор в 1721 году сорвал самый большой куш — португальский фрегат Nostra Senora della Cabo. Каждый из членов экипажа получил свою долю – 42 больших бриллианта и полмиллиона талеров золотом

* Джин изначально считался лекарственным напитком. Название его произошло скорее всего от датского слова «genever», обозначающего можжевельник, который придает настоящему джину его характерный вкус

* Письменность древней цивилизации этрусков была, мягко говоря, своеобразной  Первую строку они писали слева направо, вторую — справа налево, третью — снова слева направо… Кроме этого, нередко слова не отделялись друг от друга или писались зеркально.

* Известно, что в 1562 году королева Елизавета I покрывала лицо уксусом и свинцовыми белилами, чтобы скрыть следы оспы. Щеки она закрывала лоскутами ткани, чтобы не было видно признаков старения

* У правителя Вавилона существовала интересная церемония ежегодного «переизбрания». Для этого он приходил в храм Мардука, главного вавилонского божества, и произносил речь, в которой утверждал, что не сделал в свое правление ничего плохого. При этом они он стоял на коленях, а главный жрец срывал с него регалии и хорошо шлепал по щекам и дергал за уши. После ряда других церемоний правитель считался прошедшим проверку и продолжал царствовать

* Мальчики-спартанцы поступали в военную школу в возрасте 7 лет. Их первым заданием было плетение грубой циновки из тростника, которая станет их постелью на всю жизнь. Их постоянно заставляли бегать, во время чего старшие ребята нещадно их пороли. Иногда дети не выдерживали напряжения и умирали от истощения. В возрасте 20 лет, после 13 лет обучения, они становились солдатами. Они служили до 60 лет, живя в казармах и питаясь из «общего котла»

* В Индии пластиковая хирургия была развита в 6 веке до нашей эры. Основной специализацией была реконструкция носа, потому что отрезание носа было распространенным наказанием за измену. Первым «пластическим хирургом» был врачеватель Sushruta, который придумал операцию, при которой фрагмент кожи со щеки формировался, создавая «нос», а ноздри делались с использованием двух тонких трубочек

* Великий Атилла умер во время брачной ночи… от кровотечения из носа
Могила Атиллы до сих пор неизвестна. Это связано с повышенными мерами безопасности, как бы сейчас сказали. Гроб его состоял из трех вложенных друг в друга металлического, золотого и серебряного ящиков. Захоронение произошло в отдаленной местности, без любых опознавательных знаков, после чего всех участвующих умертвили…

* Древняя столица Китая, город Чанган (Chang’an) был весьма оживленным — его центральная улица была шириной, эквивалентной 45 современным автомобильным полосам (верится с трудом). В городе было множество храмов, пагод и самая большая статуя Будды

* Создателя славянского алфавита Кирилла в миру звали Константин

* В 1040 году шотландский лорд убил законного короля и занял его трон. Через 17 лет сын убитого короля отомстил за отца… Имя узурпатора было Макбет, и легло в основу известного произведения, не страдающего достоверностью

* Когда в 14 веке в Китае стала ощущаться нехватка медных монет (см. фото в заголовке), император Хонгву (Hongwu) нашел «идеальное» решение — использовать кусочки бумаги с напечатанным рисунком, то есть бумажные деньги. Позже он обнаружил, что может печатать таких денег сколько хочет, правда при этом их ценность стремилась к нулю. Когда стоимость бумажных денег упала в 70 раз от начальной величины, пришлось снова ввести медные. Несмотря на отрицательный результат, Китай является пионером в широком использовании бумажных денег

* Немногие из вас знают, что в катастрофе Титаника пострадали не только живые люди, но и… мумия. Тело египетской принцессы Амен-Ра (Amen-Ra) должно было быть доставлено из Британского музея в США. Теперь в Британском музее есть только крышка от саркофага принцессы

----------


## Sanych

> Древние кельты в бою были ужасны — они не одевали никакой одежды и красились в синий цвет.


Банда аватаров

----------

